# Hydraulic oil filter for troybilt LS 27 TB



## southpaw (Dec 8, 2010)

Wanting to replace the hydraulic oil filter on the LS 27 splitter but there is no identification on the filter , would like to just go to the auto parts store and pick one up and replace it.

I do have a operators manual and there is a MTD genuine parts list that has their part number of the filter but they want $22.71 plus shipping costs..... I'm not going to waste money like that for a $5.00 filter that any auto supply store or wal-mart would probably have on the shelf.

Thanks if anyone can help out here .


----------



## TheLazyBFarm (Dec 8, 2010)

Does the manual state what filter to use? Get a copy of the manual here: http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/Public.do?BrandCode=10001&langId=-1

If it has a filter number, take that number to here http://wixfilters.com/filterlookup/index.asp and add that number to the "manufacturer part number" and look up the Wix equivalent. Take that to your local auto parts store and go to town.

Good luck.

Al


----------



## Jredsjeep (Dec 8, 2010)

i got the same splitter and got the hydraulic filter off the shelf for about $6 in tractor supplies hydraulic section.

if you to any auto parts store they should be able to cross referance the number to anybrand they carry.


----------



## triptester (Dec 8, 2010)

Napa 1551
cross 1a9021
wix 52591


----------



## southpaw (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you, just got in from splitting all morning .........going to parts store in about 5 minutes . 

Was 4 degrees out this morning when I started splitting , nice to come in the house and warm up a bit .


----------



## TheLazyBFarm (Dec 8, 2010)

triptester said:


> Napa 1551
> cross 1a9021
> wix 52591



"Search Results for 52591

There is no information available on the part number you submitted."

Wix number for the other two filters is 51551, which is equivalent to the Napa 1551.


----------



## southpaw (Dec 8, 2010)

Got the napa 1551 , $10.86 with tax. for a filter that should cost around $4.00 or $5.00 .

They really slide the corn cob in ya at these small town stores for anything , it's 25 miles in any direction to where competitive shopping is around here and they know it ........I just got caught slippin this time , thanks again for the references though .


----------



## triptester (Dec 8, 2010)

Copied the wrong WIX number 51259 is the correct number.


----------



## ray benson (Dec 8, 2010)

The logsplitters use a hydraulic filter which costs a little more than an auto filter. That NAPA filter crosses to a Fram P1653A which are $5-6 each.
http://www.framcatalog.com/PartDetail.aspx?b=F&pn=P1653A


----------

